# What's the difference between a card scraper and a cabinet scraper?



## JuanGatico

Hi guys, please can anybody tell me what the difference is.

Thanks


----------



## DrDirt

Probably just semantics anymore - 
But in my humble understanding.

The Card scraper is just the flexible steel card with the raised burr.









The Cabinet scraper is basically a card/burr mounted in a plane body.. more like a big spoke shave.

So it is a with/without a holder discussion

This Cabinet Scraper is from Lee Valley/Veritas - - -see how the scraper actually is tilted forward to cut with the burr, compared to a smoothing plane whose blade that you would "plow" the wood with?










Not to ruffle any feathers - but the cabinet scrapers are great for some of the older folks that dont have great hand strength to hold the card scraper both bowed and at the right angle… there are also just aluminum card scraper holders.. but they all are much nicer to use if you have a larger surface… they also don't get your fingers hot.


----------



## RobynHoodridge

A cabinet scraper is a card scraper that's being used on a cabinet.


----------



## kdc68

Nothing…they are both the same tool…


----------



## pintodeluxe

DrDirt got it right. With or without a holder. Cabinet scrapers have thumb screws to hold a subtle curve in the blade. With a card scraper you have to hold it in position with your thumbs. A plain card scraper works well, but can get hot quickly.


----------



## DocBailey

IMHO RobynHoodridge has it right.
It's like calling a sponge a "car washing sponge" if that's the sponge you use to wash your car.
With that said, I've seen many references over the years to "handled scrapers" (like the Stanley 8) & 81) and of course, to scraper planes (112, etc.)
So to me, any contraption / fixture which lets you get a better hold on it, or which prevents burnt thumbs or has adjustability (but is not clearly a plane) is a "handled scraper".


----------



## JuanGatico

Thank you guys for your quick and complete answers, now I have to decide between a VERITAS Cabinet Scraper and the VERITAS Scraper Holder, maybe both two, ha ha!


----------



## Moai

you can get a nice KUNZ or some old Stanleys #80, #12, #112 at ebay, they can range between $15 up to $120 for the $112.


----------



## kokomoron

The cabinet scraper will help you not to scallop the surface quite as much as you might with the card scraper. I use the card s raper much more than the cabinet scraper. I do have three different cabinetvscrapers with a ifferent burr in each.


----------



## DocBailey

Juan
One of the more practical approaches to tool acquisition (I wouldn't personally know anything about sane/rational approaches to tool acquisition) consists of buying tools as you need them-in other words, matching the tool to the particular task on a particular project. In this way, you not only avoid winding up with tools which gather dust, but you've spent your spokeshave allocation (for example) on a spokeshave suited to your particular project.
With this in mind, consider the project/types of projects for which you want a scraper. The Veritas scraper holder will not be able to get as close to a corner as will the Cabinet Scraper. To take this a little further, if you intend to scrape huge panels, you might even be better off considering this:
http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?cat=1,310&p=32635
just some food for thought …


----------



## sikrap

Basically, a card scraper and cabinet scraper are the same tool (kinda, sorta). A card scraper is a piece of spring steel that you flex to scrape the wood. It may or may not be in a card scraper holder (like the Veritas). A cabinet scraper is more like a plane. The tool does the flexing for you, you can adjust it to get more/less pitch, and you have a sole that stops you from digging in too far and screwing up the work piece. HTH


----------



## Newbie17

> Juan
> One of the more practical approaches to tool acquisition (I wouldn t personally know anything about sane/rational approaches to tool acquisition) consists of buying tools as you need them-in other words, matching the tool to the particular task on a particular project. In this way, you not only avoid winding up with tools which gather dust, but you ve spent your spokeshave allocation (for example) on a spokeshave suited to your particular project.
> With this in mind, consider the project/types of projects for which you want a scraper. The Veritas scraper holder will not be able to get as close to a corner as will the Cabinet Scraper. To take this a little further, if you intend to scrape huge panels, you might even be better off considering this:
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?cat=1,310&p=32635
> just some food for thought …
> 
> - DocBailey


I really like the Lee Valley idea, but it's not sold anymore.


----------



## AMZ

As one that has used scrapers for well on four decades (My father introduced me to a scraper, while we were re-finishing a hardwood floor, with his extremely effective scraper made from a large file, that he ground square), is to learn to use a card scraper before purchasing anything with a cost more than $5.00.

Any scraper used will need to be prepared, or it will not be used! As an exercise in the effectiveness of a scraper, take the blade out of your sharpest plane. With the bevel facing away from you, and the top of the blade tilted about 15degrees away from you, pull the blade towards you, on a piece of cherry, or similar fruitwood. See the nice curlies (you will be hard pressed to get these on on softwood or poplar). If you are not getting curlies, experiment until you do. After that, you're ready to try a card scraper. Please note, read how to prepare your card scraper as it will not work as supplied when new. Also, the preparation of a scraper plane, is different than a card scraper, though results can be similar.


----------



## donwilwol

I my opinion a card scraper by itself is good for small areas. As the need gets bigger you'll look to a holder, then something like a #81. If you do a lot of table tops or that size you'll want a larger plane like the #112.


----------



## rwe2156

For me a cabinet scraper is a valuable tool. I have the Lee Valley version. I see it as more of a heavy duty scraper the hook being different and stronger than a card scraper, it can really remove some material so you have to be careful. Being easier to use, and quite a bit hefty, you can get in trouble very easily with veneer, over corners, and generally by overusing it.

I use the cab scraper on panels or tops with uneven joints with figured or mismatch grain. I save the card scraper for fine tuning and veneer.

Of course, now that I have my new Supermax sander, the scraper doesn't get used as much :-D


----------



## Foghorn

> For me a cabinet scraper is a valuable tool. I have the Lee Valley version. I see it as more of a heavy duty scraper the hook being different and stronger than a card scraper, it can really remove some material so you have to be careful. Being easier to use, and quite a bit hefty, you can get in trouble very easily with veneer, over corners, and generally by overusing it.
> 
> I use the cab scraper on panels or tops with uneven joints with figured or mismatch grain. I save the card scraper for fine tuning and veneer.
> 
> Of course, now that I have my new Supermax sander, the scraper doesn't get used as much :-D
> 
> - Robert


A scraper reveals the grain much better than a sanded finish. Just my experience.


----------



## therealSteveN

> A scraper reveals the grain much better than a sanded finish. Just my experience.
> 
> - Foghorn


Smoother, and softer feel. I always though just because sanding is just using a rock to cut grooves, and most woodworkers stop sanding before the pattern the media cuts into the wood is minimized enough not to see and feel. IOW several grits shy of being done. The scraper is taking off the entire top surface, and if your card is sharp enough (has a good enough burr) then it will be flawlessly smooth to our fingers, and eyes. Looks weird under magnification though, but sanding looks weirder.


----------



## rwe2156

I was referring to using a drum sander to even up the panel.

I agree but that said, I've never noticed a difference between scraped and sanded when finishing.


----------



## HarveyDunn

Great thread.

Let me throw the StewMac "ultimate scraper" into the mix - how does it differ? 
https://www.stewmac.com/luthier-tools-and-supplies/types-of-tools/scrapers/stewmac-ultimate-scraper.html


----------

